# realtek ac 97 driver update?



## roon294 (Nov 12, 2005)

my sound card is realtek-ac97 audio and its ver is 5.10.0.5300 where i can update it? i search everywhere but i cant find latest driver for my sound card please reply me if anyone knows! its slows down games when i update latest intel drivers so i have to use old driver of intel 845 ver6.3.01.1385 pleae reply me with link!


----------



## choudang (Nov 13, 2005)

you will find it in the DVD [digit] most prob'ly last month issue. or go to www.softpedia.com


----------



## roon294 (Nov 13, 2005)

so it will solve my prob of installing latest graphics driver which slows down games?


----------



## sonofhippie (Nov 3, 2006)

The ac 97 driver is on the acer site: *www.acersupport.com.au/synapse/forms/portal20.cfm?recordid=1650&formid=3394&website=acerpanam.com/au&siteid=8116&words=all&keywords=&areaid=12


----------



## mikeon (Nov 3, 2006)

ftp://202.65.194.18/pc/audio/WDM_A393.exe


Here is the direct link. It's the latest version I guess


----------



## anandk (Nov 3, 2006)

check these for addl info too :

Are Your Drivers Up-to-date ? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37487&highlight=drivers

Remove unused device drivers from WindowsXP 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21605&highlight=drivers


----------

